
California Zero-Emission Push Grows to 8 States, 3 Million Autos - tocomment
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-24/california-zero-emission-push-grows-to-8-states-3-million-autos.html
======
tocomment
I'd be curious if any of these 8 states is also blocking Tesla sales with
dealership laws. Or have special taxes for electric vehicles. I know VA
charges something like $64/year.

